# Fracino Sales Support / Account Management Role



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Fracino's strengthening its office-based sales support and account management team!

As the UK's only Espresso Coffee Machine manufacturer, our multi-award winning equipment range is increasingly in demand within the substantial UK & Global HoReCa Coffee sector.

If you (or someone you know well) are based in the West Midlands, with successful sales admin experience but are looking to develop into a more active business development role, with lots of opportunities - and have plenty of drive and personality, I want to hear from you, at [email protected] - with contact info, for more detail


----------

